# Increased my mileage like 5 MPG with new tires



## Old Detroiter (May 24, 2021)

Just bought new Goodyear Assurance Fuel Mizer tires. The electronic MPG counter on my dash immediately showed like 5 MPG higher than normal. Thought it was a mistake. Then I filled up my car, zeroed out the Trip Odometer, drove it to E, filled it again and did the math, repeatedly.
Low 30's in the City...33-34 MPG/40 on the highway going 80 MPH!
Super happy with the tires and car!


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Nice thanks for sharing. I think those tires have a lower rolling resistance and may be a bit harder. But yes the results sound great!


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I'm not seeing those tires online? Do you mean the Fuel Maxes?

Those came standard on the Diesels (and maybe the Ecos?), as well as First-Gen Volts. We've been very happy with them on our CTD (though we don't run them in winter). I've considered switching to them on my Second-Gen Volt, but they're about a pound or two heavier than the Michelin Energy Savers that come with the car.


----------



## Johnny B (Jun 4, 2019)

I believe it. Tires are a big part of fuel economy. I picked up 2-3 mpg by running 40 psi. I'm with MP81, did you mean Fuel Max?

I see they are pretty reasonably priced, I'd like to know how they handle snow.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Johnny B said:


> I see they are pretty reasonably priced, I'd like to know how they handle snow.


Probably not great, based on the tread pattern/rubber compound. I think ours have seen (very light) snow maybe once - conveniently like a week after I changed over from the winter setup, because of course it snowed. Otherwise, we don't chance it.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

While they suck in handling and grip, they shine in comfort/quiet with LRR and less weight.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Use a good oil and gas and you'll get even better. 

My car got 34 off the lot new.
The first dealer change it dropped to 28.
Penz dexos2 and it's been averaging 40 since.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

pandrad61 said:


> While they suck in handling and grip, they shine in comfort/quiet with LRR and less weight.


They're not too bad for an LRR in terms of handling/grip, when compared to other LRR all-seasons and non-LRR but "regular" all-seasons. They have good communication on when you're at the edge, and thus they're predictable. They're by no means my Direzza ZII Extreme Performance summer tires on my Cobalt, but I don't expect them to be, either.

They also don't have the bad behavior that my Energy Saver A/Ss on my Volt do where if someone were to _sneeze_ on the road, they lose grip. Those tires are piss poor in rain, while I've found the Fuel Maxes to be much more confident.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

MP81 said:


> They're not too bad for an LRR in terms of handling/grip, when compared to other LRR all-seasons and non-LRR but "regular" all-seasons. They have good communication on when you're at the edge, and thus they're predictable. They're by no means my Direzza ZII Extreme Performance summer tires on my Cobalt, but I don't expect them to be, either.
> 
> They also don't have the bad behavior that my Energy Saver A/Ss on my Volt do where if someone were to _sneeze_ on the road, they lose grip. Those tires are piss poor in rain, while I've found the Fuel Maxes to be much more confident.


I haven’t tried other LRR, but the Goodyear’s to me had very very low ultimate grip. They where super predictable and communication was top notch as far as they screeched when at the edge. Safe under steering is their forte.

I did love how quiet they where.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

pandrad61 said:


> I haven’t tried other LRR, but the Goodyear’s to me had very very low ultimate grip. They where super predictable and communication was top notch as far as they screeched when at the edge. Safe under steering is their forte.
> 
> I did love how quiet they where.


I'm not tracking ours, but I do enjoy my turns, and especially roundabouts, and they do quite well. Maybe because I know their limits, but they're pretty similar to other regular/non-performance all-seasons, albeit with the LRR benefit. It's a competent tire that is quiet and efficient - exactly what we want for our CTD.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

MP81 said:


> I'm not tracking ours, but I do enjoy my turns, and especially roundabouts, and they do quite well. Maybe because I know their limits, but they're pretty similar to other regular/non-performance all-seasons, albeit with the LRR benefit. It's a competent tire that is quiet and efficient - exactly what we want for our CTD.


On my roundabouts I found them to hit a very low limit quick. Sure a predictable climb to its limits but it felt like the chassis was way more willing then the tires. I also haven’t riden too many non performance all season or summer tires. Other then SUV of course


----------

